# What's going on with Firefox?



## toorski (Jul 25, 2019)

I was scanning through FreshPorts and looking for some fresh things. But, the  *Latest Vulnerabilities *side bar, full of firefox, fired-up my attention**

At this point, Lynx, Links or W3M seem like the better choices for browsing  around WWW. Or, maybe I should fire up my old Atari and try CAB browser**


----------



## Minbari (Jul 25, 2019)

There is nothing wrong with www/firefox. Those vulnerabilities are for older www/firefox versions. The current www/firefox version is 68.0.1,1 while the affected version are those less than 68.0_4,1. Same goes for www/firefox-esr.


----------



## toorski (Jul 25, 2019)

Minbari said:


> Those vulnerabilities are for older www/firefox versions.


DO you think that  "current version" of firefox, and for that matter all other software applications, will stay unaffected by various *vulnerabilities* for long? I was just referring to the long list of the recent and latest vulnerabilities in firefox*.*


----------



## kpedersen (Jul 25, 2019)

Like most big heavy network related applications, they are better off being placed in a Jail.
If possible, reset that jail every time you use it.

It is a big faff but until developers show some basic competence at writing web browser software, it is the only reasonable solution IMO.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jul 25, 2019)

If I can joke, chromium,firefox,rust need to be integrated in systemd. But seriously, browsers might need another design model. However next to chromium and firefox the choices are limited. Just maybe epiphany.


----------

